# MutationX v4



## Claude (11/6/15)

Hello all, 

This being my first post I am not really 100% sure where to start. 

Hi. Im Claude. I game and vape. 

Thats out the way, down to business. I recently got my grubby little hands on the above mentioned Dripper and man oh man does she perform. This is not a review however,as there are already a few of them out there, this is more a general cry for help. I like to think I know how to build, at the moment I am running a dual micro coil reading 0.3. Which is not bad, it is performing really well. 

I would like to know if there is anything anyone can provide tips wise for this dripper, how to reduce the leaking from the bottom airflow, wicking tips, some cool builds to try on it. 

I have read through a few of the ones on here and have tried most. Im keen to learn. 

Thanks 

C

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/6/15)

Most welcome to the forum, @Claude. Have no experience with that dripper, but thought I'd say welcome nonetheless.


----------



## Claude (11/6/15)

No worries. I appreciate the feel of this forum, having recently found out about it. I hope to be here a while.


----------



## Smoke187 (11/6/15)

Hi and Welocme

The x4 is an awesome cloud blower, best advice I can give is build higher above the deck closer to the top of the posts and that sucker needs to be build super sub ohm. 
I have mine setup on 3mm ID, 22g wire and 6 wraps, comes out to around 0.1Ω. my next build is going to be a bit higher maybe go to 8 wraps and see how that goes. Even at super sub ohm, the vape is still quite cool


----------



## Claude (11/6/15)

Awesome, yeah I was going to see if I could go a bit lower with the next one I build and see how she works.

Higher is better? I will give it a shot and see if I can minimise the bottom holes from spitting the liquid out hahah. 

Shot for the advice


----------



## eviltoy (11/6/15)

You can plug the bottom holes if its really giving you grief as well. There are rubber grommets in the parts bag


----------



## Claude (11/6/15)

Haha Yeah but its kind of the huge appeal to it right? I will play around as well a bit more as it goes and post best results


----------



## whatalotigot (13/6/15)

Have the wicks run down nicely into the juice well. and only Drip into the well and dont flood up the airflow holes beneath the coils. this should work just fine. If the wick is pulling juice out the well then there shouldnt be any flooding in the airflow holes. But if you are dripping directly on the coil itself then dont be so generous. also dont let the device sit when the wicks are soaked, always store with dry wick. hope this helps!


----------



## kev mac (18/6/15)

Claude said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This being my first post I am not really 100% sure where to start.
> 
> ...


What are you running on?


----------



## Silver (18/6/15)

Claude said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This being my first post I am not really 100% sure where to start.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum @Claude
I dont have knowledge of the mutationX v4 but can vouch for the experience of the guys that have posted above. 
All the best with your vaping and hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## Mitch (18/6/15)

@Claude Welcome to the forum, you do 2 out 3 of my favourite things in the world, vape and game.

I have a Mutation V4 and man oh man, I'm in love, what an awesome RDA. I own a Freakshow as well and both of them have bottom airflow. I find that using the "Grimm Green method" helps, by "painting" the juice on the coils it reduces the leaking quite a bit.

I will post his review on the Freakshow and hopefully that will help with your leaking problem. I still have some leaks from time to time however, just one of those things. However I wouldn't want to close those bottom airholes up as that's where you're getting all your flavour from.
I've got a dual 24g twisted, at 0.15ohms at the moment, on my IPV4 at around 85W. Lovely warm vape.

Good luck, and vape on dude.


----------



## SHiBBY (23/6/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Hi and Welocme
> 
> The x4 is an awesome cloud blower, best advice I can give is build higher above the deck closer to the top of the posts and that sucker needs to be build super sub ohm.
> I have mine setup on 3mm ID, 22g wire and 6 wraps, comes out to around 0.1Ω. my next build is going to be a bit higher maybe go to 8 wraps and see how that goes. Even at super sub ohm, the vape is still quite cool



What mod are you using to fire 0.1 ohm?


----------



## Smoke187 (23/6/15)

SHiBBY said:


> What mod are you using to fire 0.1 ohm?


I'm using it on an SMPL mech with the new Efest batteries


----------



## SHiBBY (23/6/15)

Smoke187 said:


> I'm using it on an SMPL mech with the new Efest batteries



The Efest 18650 2100mah 38A?


----------



## Smoke187 (23/6/15)

SHiBBY said:


> The Efest 18650 2100mah 38A?


The 2800mah 35A


----------



## Kaizer (23/6/15)

scary


----------



## SHiBBY (23/6/15)

Smoke187 said:


> The 2800mah 35A



Close enough. That's good news. That means I should be sorted when mine arrives. I just bought 2x of the 38A versions in anticipation for my entry into RDA's & mech mods.


----------



## Smoke187 (23/6/15)

Kaizer said:


> scary


LoL, amazingly enough the batteries cope and the vape is quite pleasant, nice and slightly warm


----------



## Smoke187 (23/6/15)

SHiBBY said:


> Close enough. That's good news. That means I should be sorted when mine arrives. I just bought 2x of the 38A versions in anticipation for my entry into RDA's & mech mods.


You will definitely enjoy the MX4, I love mine, the only problem with it being built so low, it tends to sweat some juice around the top cap, but nothing too serious


----------



## Kaizer (23/6/15)

Someone please correct me if I am wrong.... with a resistance of 0.1 ohms on a fully charged battery 4.1V - you are pulling 41 Amps using a mech. Your battery has a 35A rating. 

Am I missing something?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SHiBBY (23/6/15)

Smoke187 said:


> You will definitely enjoy the MX4, I love mine, the only problem with it being built so low, it tends to sweat some juice around the top cap, but nothing too serious



Thanks, but I'm not the OP. I've been browsing RDA's and watched all the reviews I could find for the past week to try and get a feel for what's out there in terms of designs, and I really like the Velocity's design so I'm waiting for one of those  But I wouldn't mind having a MX4 or Plume Veil as well!


----------



## Smoke187 (23/6/15)

Kaizer said:


> Someone please correct me if I am wrong.... with a resistance of 0.1 ohms on a fully charged battery 4.1V - you are pulling 41 Amps using a mech. Your battery has a 35A rating.
> 
> Am I missing something?


You are correct, but taking into consideration my ohm reading is not exactly 0.1 ohm, my ohm meter only reads by 0.1 decimals, but my coil should be around 0.12 - 0.15 ohms, still almost in line with the battery capacity, but also at a dangerous level. From reading what a few guys tested the battery should still be stable around 0.15 ohms. I know that it is still dangerous to max the battery out, but this setup is just to mess around with a few puffs while I'm relaxing at home. My daily vape is running between 20-30w on a regulated mod at 0.3-0.5ohms


----------



## Kaizer (23/6/15)

Thanks for the confirmation. Thought I had my calculations all mixed up coz I never build below 0.3ohms on the Reo. Scares the crap out of me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SHiBBY (23/6/15)

Smoke187 said:


> You are correct, but taking into consideration my ohm reading is not exactly 0.1 ohm, my ohm meter only reads by 0.1 decimals, but my coil should be around 0.12 - 0.15 ohms, still almost in line with the battery capacity, but also at a dangerous level. From reading what a few guys tested the battery should still be stable around 0.15 ohms. I know that it is still dangerous to max the battery out, but this setup is just to mess around with a few puffs while I'm relaxing at home. My daily vape is running between 20-30w on a regulated mod at 0.3-0.5ohms



Do you still use an RDA on a reg mod for your daily vape? I'm always concerned about after sales service. The reality is that at some point, whether in 2 or 20 years, I won't be able to get replacement coils for the Nautilus anymore. But I'll always be able to get Kanthal wire, and I'll always be able to get replacement 18650 batteries. So firing an RDA off a mech mod just seems like an infinite solution to me, hence my interest.


----------



## Smoke187 (23/6/15)

Kaizer said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. Thought I had my calculations all mixed up coz I never build below 0.3ohms on the Reo. Scares the crap out of me.



But thats just the thing, with a REO, thats like a rolls royce, built for comfort and pleasure, while a mech is like an old VW MK1 golf, which is built to be modified and run at max capacity with a 1.4l motor...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke187 (23/6/15)

Kaizer said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. Thought I had my calculations all mixed up coz I never build below 0.3ohms on the Reo. Scares the crap out of me.



But thats just the thing, with a REO, thats like a rolls royce, built for comfort and pleasure, while a mech is like an old VW MK1 golf, which is built to be modified and run at max capacity with a 1.4l motor...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke187 (23/6/15)

SHiBBY said:


> Do you still use an RDA on a reg mod for your daily vape? I'm always concerned about after sales service. The reality is that at some point, whether in 2 or 20 years, I won't be able to get replacement coils for the Nautilus anymore. But I'll always be able to get Kanthal wire, and I'll always be able to get replacement 18650 batteries. So firing an RDA off a mech mod just seems like an infinite solution to me, hence my interest.



Yes, you can still use almost any RDA on a Mech and regulated mod. With the technology out there today, we have so many compatible options between RDA's, RTA's, and commercial tanks. The advantage with a regulated mod, is that almost all of them have some sort of protection, to prevent a coil from firing if there is a short on the coil, whether it be an RDA or a commercial tank, and on the other hand, Mech's dont have any protection. I use a regulated mod for carrying around and my mech mods are mostly backups and for messing around with some clouds. The nice thing with regulated mods is that you have most of the tools on hand in case of an emergency, to charge batteries and check resistance when building coils on the go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (23/6/15)

I have been using a mech for close to a year as a daily vape, I have a 26650 with a dripper, my daily vape is a 0.08ohm, basically a cloud machine. thats my daily vape. 

know your battery limits and you wont have a problem. 




Smoke187 said:


> But thats just the thing, with a REO, thats like a rolls royce, built for comfort and pleasure, while a mech is like an old VW MK1 golf, which is built to be modified and run at max capacity with a 1.4l motor...lol


I disagree totally. the REO is still a mech mod buddy! 

Rolls royce would be ipv3li or Similar something with electronics.


----------



## Smoke187 (23/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> I have been using a mech for close to a year as a daily vape, I have a 26650 with a dripper, my daily vape is a 0.08ohm, basically a cloud machine. thats my daily vape.
> 
> know your battery limits and you wont have a problem.
> 
> ...


100% correct the REO is still a mech, but more refined and controlled with collapsible hot springs and outstanding build quality compared to most commercially available budget mech's, like the 18650 SMPL...etc

You can rate my post as "dumb" but please read the context as to what I was implying and where that came from. Maybe I should have specified which price bracket mechs I was referring to when comparing to a REO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187 (23/6/15)

@whatalotigot Can you please tell me what was so dumb about my last post. I agreed with your statement and merely justified what I meant in my previous post. I am not out here to piss off anybody, and if I have offended you in any way, then please accept my apologies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (23/6/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Yes, you can still use almost any RDA on a Mech and regulated mod. With the technology out there today, we have so many compatible options between RDA's, RTA's, and commercial tanks. The advantage with a regulated mod, is that almost all of them have some sort of protection, to prevent a coil from firing if there is a short on the coil, whether it be an RDA or a commercial tank, and on the other hand, Mech's dont have any protection. I use a regulated mod for carrying around and my mech mods are mostly backups and for messing around with some clouds. The nice thing with regulated mods is that you have most of the tools on hand in case of an emergency, to charge batteries and check resistance when building coils on the go.



Thanks for the info! I must say, I do like the ability to check the voltage, wattage, resistance and everything on one little screen with the SVD and something like the iStick does that even better, being able to fire some fatter coils. I see that the iStick 50W is a pretty popular mod at the moment and personally I don't see myself firing coils below 0.3 ohm any time soon, but le price... I don't know if I'm ready to spend R900 on a mod just yet. I picked up my SVD for such a steal, I'll have to wait for one of those deals to come my way and save some bucks...  Until then, the Panzer will have to power the Velocity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (23/6/15)

If you are just


SHiBBY said:


> Thanks for the info! I must say, I do like the ability to check the voltage, wattage, resistance and everything on one little screen with the SVD and something like the iStick does that even better, being able to fire some fatter coils. I see that the iStick 50W is a pretty popular mod at the moment and personally I don't see myself firing coils below 0.3 ohm any time soon, but le price... I don't know if I'm ready to spend R900 on a mod just yet. I picked up my SVD for such a steal, I'll have to wait for one of those deals to come my way and save some bucks...  Until then, the Panzer will have to power the Velocity.


 getting into the vaping scene, then I see no need to rush out and buy a new device, the SVD isnt a bad device and since you are using the nautilus on it, it a decent combo and then the mech can run the RDA. I personally havent bought a lot of mods and devices and just happy using my Sigelei 50w for an everyday vape, its lasted me close to 9/10 months without a days hassle 
If you are saving up for your next device, then it might be wise to keep an eye out for a nice temp control device like the Evic VT, but who knows, maybe when you are ready to get a new mod, then there will be some awesome deals available

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer (23/6/15)

Smoke187 said:


> @whatalotigot Can you please tell me what was so dumb about my last post. I agreed with your statement and merely justified what I meant in my previous post. I am not out here to piss off anybody, and if I have offended you in any way, then please accept my apologies.



I dont see anything "dumb" with that post. Might be just a misclick.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (23/6/15)

Smoke187 said:


> If you are just
> 
> getting into the vaping scene, then I see no need to rush out and buy a new device, the SVD isnt a bad device and since you are using the nautilus on it, it a decent combo and then the mech can run the RDA. I personally havent bought a lot of mods and devices and just happy using my Sigelei 50w for an everyday vape, its lasted me close to 9/10 months without a days hassle
> If you are saving up for your next device, then it might be wise to keep an eye out for a nice temp control device like the Evic VT, but who knows, maybe when you are ready to get a new mod, then there will be some awesome deals available



Yup, I'm super happy with the SVD/Nauty performance. It's supposed to be mouth to lung, but does direct lung hits okay so I'm good. It'll be even better once I replace the stock BDC with a BVC. At this point my only reason for looking for something extra is so I don't have to pass it to my wife every few mins  And when I do get something new, I want it to be able to fire sub-ohm RBA coils without a hassle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (23/6/15)

I misclicked

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> I misclicked



You can go back and fix it... remove rating and redo..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zenooph (17/7/15)

I got my Mutation X yesterday and I am very impressed. It is a vapour making machine! And the flavour is intense. Planning on doing some experimental builds on it this weekend. I'll post the results on Monday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zenooph (19/7/15)

Dual Claptons 28g around 26g 
5 wraps each
1.5mm ID
0.2ohm 









Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Zenooph (19/7/15)

Wow!!!! This thing chugs vapour! And the flavour is insane!! 

Sent from my mind


----------



## Zenooph (8/8/15)

I've been using it in single coil mode lately and I love it! The airflow options are so versatile. 

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gotama (25/8/15)

This video helped me out loads with understanding the x4



Remember dont over juice the wick thats how i reduce leakage.. since ive taken the approach i only really get vape condensation happening which is not sticky like the juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (3/12/16)

Is it easy to build on?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

